# Hand pump vac degassing?



## FishNiX (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone have a cheap manual solution for vacuum degassing?

I'm thinking something involving a vacu-vin


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2010)

The Vacuvin doesnt do a good job in my opinion but the Mityvac does. Ive used the Mityvac fo some time before I bought my electric pump which in my opinon is the best investment you can make. Just never having to lift a full carboy ever again rids yourself of so many possible injuries and broken carboys but that added advantage of being able to rack your wine, degas, bottle or filter is just awesome. The link below is for the Mitycvac and probably the best place to buy it. Get one with the gauge on it so that you know when your wine is degassed.
http://www.harborfreight.com/mityvac-vacuum-pump-39522.html


----------



## KSmith3011 (Dec 4, 2010)

I got that same Mityvac from Pepboys for $29. I used it for the first time this week. It was so worth the small investment to know you wine is degassed.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2010)

I had bought mine from a Car parts place also but they usually arent the cheapest place to buy them.


----------



## Brian (Dec 4, 2010)

Wade E said:


> The Vacuvin doesnt do a good job in my opinion but the Mityvac does. Ive used the Mityvac fo some time before I bought my electric pump which in my opinon is the best investment you can make. Just never having to lift a full carboy ever again rids yourself of so many possible injuries and broken carboys but that added advantage of being able to rack your wine, degas, bottle or filter is just awesome. The link below is for the Mitycvac and probably the best place to buy it. Get one with the gauge on it so that you know when your wine is degassed.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/mityvac-vacuum-pump-39522.html



I bought mine at Harbor freight. It is not as good as an elect pump but it works very well.. Good exercise for your grip also... haha


----------



## Lurker (Dec 4, 2010)

If you want to use it for exercise, join a gym. Save the miti-vac money and put it to a vacuum pump. Even if you have to wait to get the $$$, wait. There is nothing like the vacuum pump.


----------



## Dufresne11 (Dec 4, 2010)

Which one do you use Lurker? I am looking at a pump as my next investment but I want to degass and be easy to use


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2010)

I recommend one of the units off Ebay. Heres a link to one but you need to also get the canister and hose seperately which can also be found on Ebay cheaply. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/SCHUCO-VAC-ASPI.../160514847388?pt=BI_Pumps&hash=item255f6e329c
Here is a brand new one complete for a good price!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Schuco-Portable...979?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa6c91d3b


----------



## Lurker (Dec 4, 2010)

Dufresne11 said:


> Which one do you use Lurker? I am looking at a pump as my next investment but I want to degass and be easy to use



Mine is the Harbor Freight 2.5 CFM Pump.


----------

